# I`m Madison



## Madison (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello to everyone,

I live in North America. A friend told me about this place, I`m glad I registered.
I started to write a fiction novel few years ago and I wish to finish it someday. 
Hoping that to be here will help me with my goals.

Maddie


----------



## JaneC (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Madison!  I just joined myself yesterday and am working on my first novel as well. I have heard great things about this place so far!


----------



## Madison (Nov 26, 2016)

JaneC said:


> Hi Madison!  I just joined myself yesterday and am working on my first novel as well. I have heard great things about this place so far!



Hi JaneC,  welcome to you! :cool2: So, we will be 2 newbies! lol

I heard that too. Supposed to be a friendly place. I`m not a Pro writer, but I write and I like to read as well. I hope people will be nice. I like real opinions but not in a rude way.
There`s always a first time. And I`m a first timer writer who maybe someday publish a book. Who knows!


----------



## lvcabbie (Nov 26, 2016)

Glad you found this site. Take your time and look around to see all the good stuff it has to offer. Don't be afraid to chip in when you want, most of us at all levels are simply looking for fresh eyes to see those things we're too close to see ourselves.

A bit of advice.

Being a successful writer is work. It takes time, effort, and lots and lots of research. The only dumb question is the one unasked.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Madison! That's a great goal to have! Glad to have you aboard. = D

Once you reach ten posts you can choose your profile picture and signature. Also, just to mention it, we have Some Contests and Prompts as well as a Mentor Directory that you might want to know about.

See you around!


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 26, 2016)

Welcome to WF, Madison. Hope you enjoy the community and get what you're looking for. I certainly have.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome to our community.  We have writers of all skill levels here, so you will fit in.  BTW, saying "fiction novel" is redundant, but I understand you're nervous and tripping over your keyboard.  I'm only mentioning it because proofing posts is good practice for proofing your WIP.  That's one of the reasons to give feedback on others--initially, it's easier to spot the missteps of others, but it trains your eye to see your own issues with more clarity.   Also, describing why something seems off is a good way to gain a better understanding for yourself so you can carry it into your own work.

As a newcomer and not-yet-full-fledged member, you won't be able to post your work for feedback. You need to level up to full member status.  It's easy--just write meaningful posts.  Ten of them.   But in the meanwhile, giving feedback is something you can do to build up your ten-post resume.  It's not the only thing.  You can join or start writing-related discussions, ask or answer a question, or hang out in our lounge areas and become acquainted with our membership.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 27, 2016)

Madison said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I live in North America. A friend told me about this place, I`m glad I registered.
> I started to write a fiction novel few years ago and I wish to finish it someday.
> ...




Hello, Madison, welcome to WF! Explore and join the fun, feel free to read and offer your comments... writers need readers, and your feedback will be appreciated. Don't be shy... get your 10 posts in and jump out of the intro thread... see you around, and congratulations on starting your novel, that is so fabulous...


----------



## JustRob (Nov 28, 2016)

astroannie said:


> We have writers of all skill levels here, so you will fit in.



Yes, I'm a writer of all skill levels, totally erratic that is. You should aim to be more consistent though. Welcome, Madison.


----------



## Carly Berg (Dec 4, 2016)

Welcome, Maddie.


----------



## Madison (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok If I understand I have to read a number of work before to post mine ? 

It`s the first time I`m on a kind of forum. It scarred me !! lol 
Someone told me it`s a friendly forum.. so far it is.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, not exactly. You need to have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central before you'll be able to post your own works. The system is set up to prevent you from posting works until you are designated as a regular member.

So be patient, maybe do a critique or two or get involved in the Writing Discussions. You only have four more posts and a few minutes thereafter and you'll become a regular member.


----------



## Madison (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok. I just did introduce myself, few people came to tell a word. Now, what? What`s next? What do I do? I was kind of discouraged after my first post on something. Someone almost told me I was rude..?  
I have the sense of humour and if someone don`t like me I`ll understand. 
1st I`m not a writer in life but I like to tell stories. Probably I`m a bad writer because I`m not a professional writer.
Anyway... :disturbed: I feel a bit cold feet. Please help!


----------



## PiP (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey Maddison,

Please don't worry. It's understandable you may feel a little nervous if this is your first writing forum. WF is a friendly and supportive group - which IS important to any new writer/member. But if you do have any concerns or just need to ask questions about the forum which you'd like to address on a personal level we have a whole gaggle of mentors (members dressed in purple) who you can contact for support. Failing that, my door is always open


----------



## Madison (Dec 7, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well, not exactly. You need to have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central before you'll be able to post your own works. The system is set up to prevent you from posting works until you are designated as a regular member.
> 
> So be patient, maybe do a critique or two or get involved in the Writing Discussions. You only have four more posts and a few minutes thereafter and you'll become a regular member.




Ok, it helps a bit! :lol:


----------



## Madison (Dec 7, 2016)

PiP said:


> Hey Maddison,
> 
> Please don't worry. It's understandable you may feel a little nervous if this is your first writing forum. WF is a friendly and supportive group - which IS important to any new writer/member. But if you do have any concerns or just need to ask questions about the forum which you'd like to address on a personal level we have a whole gaggle of mentors (members dressed in purple) who you can contact for support. Failing that, my door is always open



Ok, I`ll see if a mentor want`s me after my first non fiction story because I feel very uncomfortable..lol


----------



## Madison (Dec 7, 2016)

Is there a thread in the WF when time will come for me, to write a very very short story ..don`t forget I`m a beginner!


----------



## PiP (Dec 7, 2016)

Seriously, there is no need to feel uncomfortable, Maddie.

You might even want to try our fun SideTrips challenge. And if you get stuck just contact PlasticWeld the Challenge Host. ... he doesn't bite...well, just nibbles around the edges


----------



## PiP (Dec 7, 2016)

Madison said:


> Is there a thread in the WF when time will come for me, to write a very very short story ..don`t forget I`m a beginner!



Yes, just post to one of the Prose Fiction Forums. Now you have made ten posts your access permissions should be changing shortly and you will be able to start a new thread and share your work


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Madison, welcome to the forums. I know the feeling of nerves, but fret not - we're generally a friendly bunch. Looking forward to seeing some of your stuff. PM me it if you like, or sling it up on the forums as mentioned above. If you're looking for feedback, I offer honest, but I like to think constructive, critique ... I hope


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 8, 2016)

Maddison, I sent you an invitation  to the Side Trips challenge yesterday I hope you get a chance to look it over.  As host I can help you with your writing and  give you any encouragement or help you need.  My only job there is to promote short story writing and create a friendly environment to do so...Bob


----------



## Madison (Dec 8, 2016)

Plasticweld said:


> Maddison, I sent you an invitation  to the Side Trips challenge yesterday I hope you get a chance to look it over.  As host I can help you with your writing and  give you any encouragement or help you need.  My only job there is to promote short story writing and create a friendly environment to do so...Bob



Thanks this is nice! I`ll come after 7.30 pm and L`ll check it out! And sure I need lot of help!


----------



## Cran (Dec 8, 2016)

Madison said:


> Ok. I just did introduce myself, few people came to tell a word. Now, what? What`s next? What do I do? I was kind of discouraged after my first post on something. Someone almost told me I was rude..?
> I have the sense of humour and if someone don`t like me I`ll understand.
> 1st I`m not a writer in life but I like to tell stories. Probably I`m a bad writer because I`m not a professional writer.
> Anyway... :disturbed: I feel a bit cold feet. Please help!


OK. I'm sorry that your first post on someone's work wasn't well received. That happens because people can feel precious about their work or only want gushing praise for their ideas and style. Most of us are still learning how to take criticisms of any kind.

There is no real link between being a bad writer and not being a professional writer. Most good or even great writers are not professional, and may never be. Bad writers are bad writers even if they get paid for it. So don't fall for that misconception. 

If you want to communicate in words, and are prepared to read, to write, to take the bad feedback with the good, to develop your craft and explore your art, you will be a better writer, perhaps eventually one of the greats. But there are no shortcuts, no natural talents and instant shots at fame, not in writing, not in any form of entertainment. It's not a lottery; it's an exercise in elimination. Love what you do, and do what you love, and you have the best chance at success. 



Madison said:


> Is there a thread in the WF when time will come for me, to write a very very short story ..don`t forget I`m a beginner!


Yes. There are. For beginners, for veterans, for individual and for competition. To misquote from the Blues Brothers: Writing? Sure, we have both kinds, fiction and non-fiction. Look around, meet people, and I'm sure you will find some places where you will feel at home.

Any problems, the buck stops with me.


----------

